# What primer should i use on my trim, doors and window sills?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheap paints are not worth the cost no matter what you want to use them for. By quality paint or accept crap quality and much more work. Trim is primed with acrylic latex paint. Exterior for the exterior side and interior for the interior side. Then a good Latex paint like Benjamin Moore.


----------



## MGB_ (Jan 7, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> Cheap paints are not worth the cost no matter what you want to use them for. By quality paint or accept crap quality and much more work. Trim is primed with acrylic latex paint. Exterior for the exterior side and interior for the interior side. Then a good Latex paint like Benjamin Moore.


Well i already have the paint, i went with Sherwin Williams though not Benjamin Moore. What primer would you recomend though? Is B-I-N considered a cheap primer? it seems middle of the road price wise. And all my trim and window sills are indoor, so it will be interior primer/paint.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

It sounds like onlly the trim is primed and everytjing else is wood maybe with some kind of finish on it like a poly? I would use kilz latex primer on everything. Bin is good but the orders are very strong. Kiltzs seals well, adheres to many surfaces, and blocks out color good. As far as the paint I used many different brands and find Pittsburg paint but only in the Grand Distinction line works well for me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go back to the SW store and get their latex/underlay enamel underlay prrimer. Buy some Floetrol to add to your finish coat. You will be a happy camper.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Go back to the SW store and get their latex/underlay enamel underlay prrimer. Buy some Floetrol to add to your finish coat. You will be a happy camper.


 
Definitely, forget the kilz, behr, valspare or anything else from the big box places, they are all crap. The original Kilz oil would be the only paint worth buying there and you would not need it for what you are doing.


----------

